# One more try



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Girls, do we have a meet/cruise/meal/good time without the boys?

Ideas, please


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Dani, it's late so no ideas as yet but just to acknowledge I have read this and will consider about attending which ever date and venue is chosen. Also are you coming to the Southend meet on the 19th Sept?

Hope you are well and speak soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi there Abi 

well, lets see who wants what and if we can really make it happen this time round :roll:

As for the Southend meet, as much as I would like to come, it looks pretty unlikely at the moment


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm up for it to Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Sara


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Hiya Dani,

Can I still come even though I havn't got my TT anymore?

Kirsty


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KJM said:


> Hiya Dani,
> 
> Can I still come even though I havn't got my TT anymore?
> 
> Kirsty


You are always welcome, Kirsty :-* 
TT, push bike or roller skates :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any girl on girl kissing?

Im just thinking i might need to plan a spy on the girls meet.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Make sure you post the photos Tosh.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Danny

Desperate to let my hair down really, it has been manic here this summer!!

Count me in, could not be a overnighter though at the moment as my son is now in high school and the commitment with homework and course work etc.

Karen


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Let your hair down? I do free "down stairs" waxings for the ladies, we could call it a Hollywood meet 

If we auctioned off the hairy wax strips to the other forum pervs - that would pay for the bar bill. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Any girl on girl kissing?
> 
> Im just thinking i might need to plan a spy on the girls meet.


Why don't you join in? Bet you can't keep up with us girls :wink:



UK Performance said:


> Hi Danny
> 
> Desperate to let my hair down really, it has been manic here this summer!!
> 
> ...


Brilliant Karen  
Let's see how else wants to join us



Toshiba said:


> Let your hair down? I do free "down stairs" waxings for the ladies, we could call it a Hollywood meet
> 
> If we auctioned off the hairy wax strips to the other forum pervs - that would pay for the bar bill. :wink:


Tosh, you know my take on that: laser I say  much, much better than waxing, so shut up boy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Any girl on girl kissing?
> ...


He will be shutting up speechless if we demonstrate on him :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im fur free already.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Let your hair down? I do free "down stairs" waxings for the ladies, we could call it a Hollywood meet
> 
> If we auctioned off the hairy wax strips to the other forum pervs - that would pay for the bar bill. :wink:


Already have the Hollywood, count me out!!

FORUM PERVS, Who is the king of the forum pervs then?? :roll:

ANY GUESSES GIRLS!!!

Begins with T ends in A.

Karen :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

begins with a V and ends with a N, that is the undisputed king of the forum perv's. Tosh comes a close second ooooer :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Let your hair down? I do free "down stairs" waxings for the ladies, we could call it a Hollywood meet
> ...


I require proof. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Let your hair down? I do free "down stairs" waxings for the ladies, we could call it a Hollywood meet
> ...


Tossa? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As we speak.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> As we speak.


Down boy! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> begins with a V and ends with a N, that is the undisputed king of the forum perv's.


He's no more on here  but still around for a good private conversation


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > begins with a V and ends with a N, that is the undisputed king of the forum perv's.
> ...


He's been on a fair bit in the last few days Dani.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


Ah, that's when I was away :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Welcome back  :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > begins with a V and ends with a N, that is the undisputed king of the forum perv's.
> ...


Or coversations about privates :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Thanks Paul, it's good to be back 



mac's TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


Now, now. V can talk about other topics as well you know 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Dotti said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Brilliant Dotti :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi dependant on where and when I am sure I could be interested in a girlie meet 
Sarah

Oh and I am in the same boat as Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is positively looking up. Do we want to do something before x-mas?


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep sounds good!

What is best for everyone - a sat, sun or week night?

Thursday evenings arn't the easiest for me but otherwise I'm ok.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It'll have to be a weekend for me


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

i'd love to come, a weekend for me too though..uni in other days) am i going to be the youngest? (22)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ybuzko said:


> i'd love to come, a weekend for me too though..uni in other days) am i going to be the youngest? (22)


It looks like we'll have to set a date soon 

Are you going to be the youngest? Who knows :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn, sorry Dani forgot about this thread  . Weekend for me also


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Damn, sorry Dani forgot about this thread  . Weekend for me also


Brill Abi 

So, when do we want to do this?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im in too.

Looking forward to lots of girly talk and trying each other clothes on. We could all share a hotel room too to save on cost?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, sorry Dani forgot about this thread  . Weekend for me also
> ...


Shall we aim for start of December? We can plan it then .

Toshiba you would be more than welcome to come along :wink: . Bring your camera! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can you bring the tissues?


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Are you going to be the youngest? Who knows :wink:


hopefully not! ))
yeah just set up a date and i'll do my best to come too


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
Weekend would be good for me too as I work on Saturdays too , but could get some time off
Will be good to have a girlie chat 
Sarah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I know that I need some ME time after middle of November!!!!!!

So, how is the weekend 1st/2nd December for a girly meet?


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep I can do both those days.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Yep good for me too!!

Off on my hols 14thish.

Karen


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Where are you going this time Karen? 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Where are you going this time Karen? 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Hob nobbing with the stars again in LA.

You know that George asks me to go every year :wink: Thats George Clooney to anyone who wants to know...

Well we hope and dream don't we!
Last time i saw Mel Gibson, so you never know!

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope you are coming Dotti on the girlie night out!!

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, 1st and 2nd December is in my diary. I'll start looking into things 

So far there seem to be:

Karen
Kirsty
Sara
SaraG
Yana
Dani
Abi?

How about Hev and Sue?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL had better cancel my night out on the 30th November then :lol: :wink: .


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Add me to the list Dani. I'm free those nights!! :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Girls! Can I come if I borrow Coopes mistress.............??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Add me to the list Dani. I'm free those nights!! :wink:


will do  
What's your name?



mrs coope said:


> Hey Girls! Can I come if I borrow Coopes mistress.............??


Of course you can


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Add me to the list Dani. I'm free those nights!! :wink:
> ...


Neil!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

seems we've got lots of male fans :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


That's what I thought and that's why I asked.

You're welcome to carry the shopping, Neil  
Oh, and don't forget your Credit Card, please :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

He's not allowed a credit card!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> He's not allowed a credit card!! :wink:


 :lol:

Cough! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> He's not allowed a credit card!! :wink:


Oh, I think Neil is - if he pays for OUR puchases 

Does that mean you are coming, Penny 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not sure about this one yet.............. I'm having a few staffing issues at the moment and probably won't know until the last minute 

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Does that mean you are coming, Penny 8)


Depends on what you've got planned really.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We could book into a hotel with a good leisure suite, get pampered there and do some CC waving, followed by a nice meal in the evening. That's the idea for Saturday. On Sunday we'll do a cruise and part after another nice meal 

I know of a good hotel in the Pennines which would be a good base for the shopping spree and the cruise. I'll check it out tomorrow and see if I can persuade them to give us a discount on the rooms


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> We could book into a hotel with a good leisure suite, get pampered there and do some CC waving, followed by a nice meal in the evening. That's the idea for Saturday. On Sunday we'll do a cruise and part after another nice meal


ooooh yes. i am so in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well girls, I'm feeling pretty sheepish to let all of you down: but we need to think of a New Year bash now :roll:

With all the trials and tribulations of the last two years (and it won't be over until 16th November, and that is if it is going to plan!!!) I have decided that I need more than a weekend amongst friends to recoupe some much needed energy.
So I have booked 5 days away between 1st and 5th December.

So, again, I'm sorry to dessert you all. And:
*Who is up for a New Year girlie weekend with all the trimmings  *


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats quite alright Danni and your thoughts and ideas and organisations are very much appreciated . New year sounds a vastly better idea to be honest as it really isn't long till christmas and what with work 'do's' coming up and weekends preparing and pressie buying to fit in also


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Girlie meet, hm? Allowed am I to join in


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep New Year girlie weekend sounds good! 

Sorry things haven't been working out for you Dani, my thoughts are with you, hope all gets sorted very soon. :-* 

All the very best 
Kirsty


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Dani,

I am still up for it, when ever it is. 

Take care
Sara


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks girls :-*

So, how about the weekend of the 5th&6th January? Is that any good to you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps, of course you are allowed to join, Yoda.

If you're a girl you can join in the fun. But if you are on "the other side" you need to bring your credit card and carry the bags for the girls :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

My social life is not exactly busy :roll: :? so i can pretty much come anytime.

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Karen 

shall we aim for middle/end of January 2008 then?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Excellent Karen
> 
> shall we aim for middle/end of January 2008 then?












Pick a date and go for it Dani 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Karen
> ...


Does that mean you are coming, Hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Fingers crossed................... give me enough warning 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Brill.  
Must get myself sorted then


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Girls (ladies)
I may be up for this if you dont mind , it will be good to see some fellow forum ladies 
But I dont do shopping very well  pampering :lol: but of course
Sarah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic Sarah 8) 
Pampering is always good


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

If any of you girls want a free wax i will oblige, i have no experience, cold hands, the touch of an elephant and most improtantly no wax of waxing strips so you need to bring your own.

your thought's, i wont charge! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTaberdeen said:


> If any of you girls want a free wax i will oblige, i have no experience, cold hands, the touch of an elephant and most improtantly no wax of waxing strips so you need to bring your own.
> 
> your thought's, i wont charge! :lol:


Well that's extremely generous of you. Thank you :-* :roll:

On a different note, I've not forgotten about this girlie do but I want to make sure that this bl**dy divorce s-h-1-t is well and truly behind me first. As some of you may have read on the _Off Topic_, even though I got a consent order on 14th February my ex does not stick to what he's signed (yet again!!!!). So I got another court appearance (No.9) to get the order enforced!!!!!!!!!!! Once all of that is done, I'll organize our girlie get-together  
The rate things are going it can only be another 2 1/4 years [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

I split with my ex the day before september 11th all kicked off
Still going through the sticky bits 
Sorry that was in 2001 and it is still going on
Heck I am divorced now , but it is taking a while to get him off everything  oh heck keep in there , it will be worth it in the end 
Sarah
Oh yes , sorry I was waxed yesterday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeSarah said:


> I split with my ex the day before september 11th all kicked off
> Still going through the sticky bits
> Sorry that was in 2001 and it is still going on
> Heck I am divorced now , but it is taking a while to get him off everything  oh heck keep in there , it will be worth it in the end
> ...


You still get waxed  
Go for Laser Hair Removal, Sarah. You need 5 to 7 treatments and never again in your life do you have to worry about it  8)


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Oooh blimey , needles.....and near girly bits
I would pass out
It is bad enough being waxed  
I hate needles have a very big fear of them
Â£11 and she comes to the house , eyebrows , top lip (yes even girlies get hair there) underarms and legs , every 3 weeks
She is an old school friend so it is nice to catch up
She does the needles thing , but I would have to be put under for that treatment
Sarah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Oooh blimey , needles.....and near girly bits
> I would pass out
> It is bad enough being waxed
> I hate needles have a very big fear of them
> ...


Trust me Sarah,

it's not as bad as you might imagine. And *Laser is just light - no needles *involved 8)  
Let your friend do a patch test on a medium setting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

What's all this needles and lasers what happened to the old bic razors :lol: :lol: .

Anyway i don't have the time for either so bics have to do for me......

UNLESS SOMEONE CAN SAVE ME FROM THE CONSTANT TUMOIL OF RUNNING THIS BUSINESS.

Which whilst on the subject need some quality sales/ admin/ marketing staff.

ANYONE OUT THERE.
TOP MONEY FOR THE CORRECT CANDIDATE WILLING TO PINCH FROM OTHER COMPANYS IF YOU ARE LISTENING.

Anyway back on topic is this girlie event ever going to happen.
Have not been on for a while as we have just moved house, so have missed lots of gossip etc.
Fill me in girlies!!

Karen


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I like my epilator! Takes the same time as shaving, less mess than waxing, and lasts a lot longer than shaving too!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just grow it like David Bellamy's beard :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Just grow it like David Bellamy's beard :lol:


I say Laser. A final solution


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Just grow it like David Bellamy's beard :lol:
> ...


I saw how much that is    

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


yeah, but you never need to bother again throughout your entire life [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


hrmmmmm <not convinced> 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


If I have one regret then it is that I only had it done 5 years ago. I wish I would have had it done 30 or 40 years ago.
I know, the technology wasn't available then and the first lasers were pretty painful. 
These days the treatment is less noticable than waxing 8)


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Mmmmm
Now you have me thinking 
May just give it a try
Sarah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Mmmmm
> Now you have me thinking
> May just give it a try
> Sarah


 :lol:

Go for it girl [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I heard that it doesn't work so well on blonde hair and pale skin....

:?


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

That is OK then , as I am dark haired pasy white skin , until I go to Spain 
The thing is with waxing all the time , the hair is alot finer anyway
But I am going to have a word with my woman and see what she says
She is an old school friend , so I know she will not give me any bull
Sarah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> I heard that it doesn't work so well on blonde hair and pale skin....
> 
> :?


That's correct to a point, Penny

It doesn't work well on blonde or grey hair. Pale skin however is an advantage because the laser picks up dark pigments of hair or skin, so if the skin is pale the laser light goes straight to the hair follicles (no sun-bathing prior or after treatment!!)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that it doesn't work so well on blonde hair and pale skin....
> ...


Oh well, back to the epilator for me then!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Mmmmm
> Now you have me thinking
> May just give it a try
> Sarah


What coming to work for me 

oh shit just read the rest you was talking about laser again..... 

STILL LOOKING!!!

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

X4RCN said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm
> ...


Hm, can't get over your way Karen. Just broke one of my "clutch toes" 2 days ago. With the very heavy clutch of the early MKIs, driving is a no-no for me for some time to come :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Hm, can't get over your way Karen. Just broke one of my "clutch toes" 2 days ago. With the very heavy clutch of the early MKIs, driving is a no-no for me for some time to come :roll: :wink:


Who have you been kicking..?? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hm, can't get over your way Karen. Just broke one of my "clutch toes" 2 days ago. With the very heavy clutch of the early MKIs, driving is a no-no for me for some time to come :roll: :wink:
> ...


You too, hey  :wink: :lol: :roll:

My OAP client asked if NLP didn't work on a very resiliant client and I needed to take some more drastic measures :twisted: 

Well, I was just "cutting corners" running from my bedroom into my office ,,,,,,,, and straight into one leg of my bed [outch!!!!!!!!!!]
A friend asked me before if I swear in English or German? I can now say: I swor in English


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol:

Get well soon!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Penny :-*

Doh, my foot is on fire now [smiley=fireman.gif] after a 1 1/2 hour workout in my gym just now  
Ice, where is the ice [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Shoudn't you rest it? Give the bones a chance to heal?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Shoudn't you rest it? Give the bones a chance to heal?


Oh, I do. I didn't put any weight on that foot 8)

But I just lost 1st in 4 weeks and I want to lose another 7lbs :roll: 
So I need to carry on with my own training [smiley=whip.gif] :roll:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Shoudn't you rest it? Give the bones a chance to heal?
> ...


you dont need to lose any weight!!
But we are never happy are we :?

Get well soon!

karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

X4RCN said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Thanks Karen :-*

Well, I've done 4 workouts since I bust that toe/foot; I cut the lawn today (not at all easy hobbling on 1 1/2 feet) ....

As for my losing weight: I fall into the same old trap as veryone else despit knowing all the ins and outs of healthy eating and weight management, blind folded, upside down and back to front ==> I've just been too greedy for my own good in the last half year; so I'm now paying the price :? 
But I am almost there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can you lose some for me while you're there..??

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Can you lose some for me while you're there..??
> 
> :wink:


O.K. Penny  How much :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK, what do you think girls, shall we make it for real this time?

*Cruise
*Shopping spree
*Weekend (doing both) or perhaps a 
*Skidpan day?

What do you think? Perhaps with combined effort we'll get this off the ground in the new year?


----------

